# Just married!



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I got married yesterday! We're having a full church wedding out in the South of France next month, but we decided to get the civil wedding out of the way nice and early, in South West London with friends and family yesterday afternoon!


__
https://flic.kr/p/wUH64E

We were left alone in the registrar's office for 10 minutes after we'd done the paperwork but before the ceremony, so we used the opportunity to take many silly selfies... I think we look pretty awesome!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, congratulations, Andrew!

Betsy


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Betsy! When we've got our breath back, I suppose I'll have to edit all my various bios!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations!  May you have many happy years together.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, Crebel! We're enjoying making plans for our future - so far we've decided we want to get a puppy and move out of London in three years.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

Congratulations! Hope you have a great time next month.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheers! I think yesterday has taken the pressure off next month - we're hoping we'll be able to relax and really enjoy it!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations!  I wish you many lovely years together.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you both so much!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations!  Enjoy this fun time and have fun planning the future!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks! We were out celebrating again last night, but we're determined to have a quiet evening tonight - I'm cooking a lemon and pea risotto with goat's cheese


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

congrats!  and more pictures please, we want to see the full outfits!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Haha! I'll work on it - we got a few of the photos back from my brother yesterday evening!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your lovely bride, Andrew!


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Congrats you and your beautiful wife. I j'dore that pic. So fun and happy  Many happy years to you both.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Awe congratulations what a beautiful picture. Wishing you many wonderful years together. Enjoy them because the time flies.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Great photo--definitely one to keep! Congrats!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

That photo would make a great book cover for a comedy/romance.  Barring that, you should use it as your author photo.  It's really great.  Much happiness to the two of you!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks so much, all of you! We'll certainly use it as our author photo if we ever co-write a piece, which we have sort of discussed  I'm poking around for some other photos to show you all now


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

As requested, here are a couple more photos from the civil wedding. Once we'd stopped playing with selfies 

First, us standing on some stairs...


__
https://flic.kr/p/we26c6

[Some of] my family (from L-R: my brother, Mum, myself, Mel, Dad, my sister-in-law)


__
https://flic.kr/p/wTgmq3


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

thank you for the pictures. you both look very nice.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks! The family shot might disappear - I'm never quite sure how cool my parents are with their pictures being online.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

And we're back from our church wedding in the South of France - aka the one with the big dress!










We'll have to wait a few more days for the "professional" photos, but we love this confetti action shot, taken just after we left the church!

And we're getting a puppy! We'll be bringing home on 11th October, so I really need to start selling some books!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations -- again!  Beautiful photo to remember the day -- lovely bride and handsome groom.    "The one with the big dress."  LOL    Now preparations for a furbaby.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

What wonderful pics! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lovely pictures!  Congrats again!

Betsy


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you so much - it was an amazing day - and the week in Sorrento was amazing as well!

We've decided we'd love to move to the South of France someday, it was all impossibly beautiful.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

alawston said:


> Thank you so much - it was an amazing day - and the week in Sorrento was amazing as well!
> 
> We've decided we'd love to move to the South of France someday, it was all impossibly beautiful.


so, any picturest from Sorrento?

congrats again, you both look woderful.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Mel has most of the Sorrento pictures, I'll have to make them available somehow!

We've finally got the professional shots back, and we're looking through to pick out our favourites, but...

We found a video of our first dance on the DVD! We had no idea this was even filmed, though we were a bit sad no one thought to take any photos of it...

https://youtu.be/OBe25qEw4Mk


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Woohoo! Hooray! I always had a feeling about you two! Congrats!


----------

